
Former Salesforce And Buddy Media Executives Raise $3M Nomi - swohns
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-salesforce-and-buddy-media-executives-raise-3-million-nomi-2013-2
======
brennenHN
This is creepy and how do they do it?

